# Underglow in LA



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Any laws against underglow on your truck in Louisiana? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

yep, sum places allow underglow but it cant be red or blue. but sum places dnt even let u run any color goin dwn tha road. hows tha rincon runnin


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

best bet to put them on a switch and just play with them in the parking lot. As mentioned most states have laws against aftermarket lighting for street use.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes. I know for a fact its illegal on the road. So long as the vehicle is in motion its agaisnt the law, but sitting still your ok. Red and blue no matter what is illegal but any other color your good.


----------



## 750brutus (May 7, 2012)

SC allows under lights as long as they're not red or blue and can not be flashing. If you're in a parking lot you can run whatever.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

It's running good. Thanks for the answers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Cnt say tha same for the brute

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

Lol!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

yea i no huh, nthn like trading sugar 4 s*** n having 2 start over on a bike but it was a lesson learned. But after everything comes out of the wash il have a **** good bike n il no 100% that itl b built rite (fatboyz customz style) :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Do they teach grammar in La? Lol


----------



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

yea they do lol but have u ever done a trade n got the bad end of it?


----------

